# 16g



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

could 1 or 2 1" cichlids stay in a 16g tank for a year?

i would upgrade before that. but that is the longest they would ever be in it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

rams or kribs. apistgrammas or however you spell it would all work. firemouths might work. I'm not sure about all the others. they won't stay 1 inch for long. cichlids grow like weeds. and reproduce just as fast.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

What cichlids do you plan on stocking with?

A small species like Bolivian rams, or Cryptoheros Nanu.'s would wok, but anything up to and including a firemouth would be too much.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Depends on what you are talking about....like Nelson said, some 1-2" cichlids that eventually grow alot larger would not work. I'd stick to Dwarf Cichlids or Shell Dwellers.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

I was just talking about some at walmart. Im not sure what kind they are, the sign just says assorted cichlids. These are completely orange in color.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

africans is my guess. i would say no.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Fishnewb1 said:


> I was just talking about some at walmart. Im not sure what kind they are, the sign just says assorted cichlids. These are completely orange in color.


generally when anything says assorted cichlids they are a mix of common pseudotropheus species, and all of which that will get to large for a 16 gallon.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Agreed orange 'assorted cichlids' are usually red zebras 55 gal. min.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

imo i wouldnt get them from wlmart but.... ya the assorted kind at walmart get big. At are walmart thou they have diffrent sizes like assorted small medium large


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Nope, don't get 'em. 

Not only will they get too big for 16g, but they are ridden with dieases, and often are red zebras.


----------

